# Penn 209 opinion?



## brazman

Hey sharkers
just bought a used PENN 209 levelwind on a Shakespeare Tidewater rod. Just spooled it with 30# Cajun red line last night, heading out for a trial run Thursday afternoon. Any opinions on the 209?
Also, if anyone's gonna be around Bryan Beach Thursday night through Friday morning, stop by and say hi. I'd love to meet some 2coolers. Look for the old model Dodge Dakota with the black camper shell.
Braz


----------



## justletmein

I have 20# on mine and use it for reds. It's OK, but your line capacity is not great. Seems the Jigmaster is the popular choice for a cost effective small shark reel. My smallest "shark reel" is a Daiwa SL50HV.


----------



## bigfost

I've used 209s for years, and love them. Like Justletmein said, especially using 30# line, your line capacity isn't great, although certainly adequate for reds. What I do is spool at least 150 yards of 50# braid, then a 25# or 30# topshot. With that combo, I've caught sharks up to about 6'. Make sure the levelwind tension screw isn't too tight or it will cut back on your casting distance.


----------



## brazman

Make sure the levelwind tension screw isn't too tight or it will cut back on your casting distance.[/QUOTE] 
Yeah, I have a question about that as well. It's really loose. Like, REALLY loose. It wobbles up and down. But, when I spooled it last night it seemed just fine while being spooled with pretty heavy tension. Does that sound too loose?


----------



## gundoctor

Penn, intended the 209 for 15# line, so the gears in it are pretty weak. There is no reinforcing ring around the pinion gear, like is in the Jigmaster and 309.
The best thing you can do to a 209, is take out the level wind. Reliability and casting distance will both improve remarkably


----------



## justletmein

gundoctor, maybe you'd know. A long time ago I bought a nice looking 209 that had some type of spinning spiral looking piece where the levelwind gear would normally be. I didn't have a clue what it was back then, but now I realize that was probably some type of conversion kit designed for nicely removing the levelwind. Do you know anything about that?


----------



## bigfost

brazman said:


> It's really loose. Like, REALLY loose. It wobbles up and down. But, when I spooled it last night it seemed just fine while being spooled with pretty heavy tension. Does that sound too loose?


I'm not sure what was loose, but if the levelwind tension is too loose, you'll know it right away because the levelwind will quit tracking and will just stay in one place. If you're talking about the spool tension, that's a totally different adjustment screw. I like my spool tension to be just loose enough that I can work the spool side to side and hear a slight clicking sound.

Now, as to Gundoctor's comments, I respect the heck out of his knowledge, but must disagree with him on this reel. I've been fishing 209s for over 30 years, and the only problem I've ever had was one spread spool, and that was after two consecutive extended fights in one day. As I said, I've used 25 and 30# line with no other problems. I also keep the levelwind on mine and have never had a problem with that either. I do maintain and clean my reels religiously and that may help the reliability I've experienced.


----------



## ronnie collins

justletmein said:


> gundoctor, maybe you'd know. A long time ago I bought a nice looking 209 that had some type of spinning spiral looking piece where the levelwind gear would normally be. I didn't have a clue what it was back then, but now I realize that was probably some type of conversion kit designed for nicely removing the levelwind. Do you know anything about that?


  are you sure it wasn't a 350 levelline???


----------



## justletmein

No idea Ronnie, it was a long time ago. Now that I think of it I'm pretty sure it was given to me along with another normal 209 from a friend and in my memory it looks exactly like a 209. I'll google the 350 and see what they look like.


----------



## justletmein

Good call Ronnie, that's exactly what it was! Greenie coming for you.


----------



## Doubless

The Penn 209s are an "okay" reel, but they definitely have limitations, probably the biggest being brass internals. For just a little more you can move up to either a high-speed Jigmaster or a Squidder. In my opinion, either one is a much better reel, and you don't have a level wind to reduce casting distance. 

(I have a personal love for the Shimano Triton TR200G as well. Even though it has a level wind, it is a casting dream, and will carry 300+ yards of 25#, more than enough for bull reds and smaller sharks...)


----------



## brazman

I figured it wasn't bad for a Craig's List $40 special for the rod and reel combo. If I get into sharking a little bit more I may spring for heavier duty/nicer tackle. By that point my wife will have left me and it won't matter how much I spend on fishing. She's kinda scared at the thought of me pulling in 5 footers even now.


----------



## word-doctor

brazman said:


> By that point my wife will have left me and it won't matter how much I spend on fishing. She's kinda scared at the thought of me pulling in 5 footers even now.


 Maybe she's just scared of inadequate insurance. I showed my wife what she'd get in the event of my death and she's been ok with me sharking out of the yak!

(jk)


----------



## brazman

My wife's an English teacher, 7th and 8th grade, and yesterday she was giving an example for a writing prompt assignment she had given them. She wrote a paragraph about how she was afraid that I was going shark fishing by myself. She said she kept picturing me on the beach with my arm elbow deep in a shark's mouth, pulling back a bloody stump, or hanging on to a big one hard enough to be dragged off the beach and off to sea. She's never even seen JAWS before, and this is how she's feeling. Luckily, one of her students goes shark fishing with her family, and was able to give some perspective to the whole thing. I'd be thrilled to catch one in the 5 ft range, not with a 5 ft bite gap!


----------



## willybugger

I caught the fish in my Avatar on a 309.


----------



## Mustad7731

*209's*

The 209 is an alright reel to start with...I would not put the 50 spectra on it
that is just asking for problem...30 spectra would increase the capacity signifantlly
and that is what you really need....The first run of a good shark is where a 209's
line capacity would get you...The drag system of the 209's would handle one 200+yd
run but not 5 or 6 of them...
Good luck what ever you decide to try...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## reelrprman

where is bryan beach?


----------



## ronnie collins

brazman said:


> I figured it wasn't bad for a Craig's List $40 special for the rod and reel combo. If I get into sharking a little bit more I may spring for heavier duty/nicer tackle. By that point my wife will have left me and it won't matter how much I spend on fishing. She's kinda scared at the thought of me pulling in 5 footers even now.


 run a search on some of JR's pics. the ones where he holding them in his lap while in the kayak, and rubbing there bellys to put them to sleep... LOL


----------



## gundoctor

reelrprman said:


> where is bryan beach?


Quintana/Bryan Beach is west of the Freeport ship channel and east of MOB(mouth of the Brazos)


----------



## empty pockets

The combonation braid and mono is a good idea. But if you are looking for sharks 6ft and smaller I would just use plain old 25# Big Game. Also get really tough hooks, and long leaders.


----------



## brazman

*Where's Bryan Beach*



reelrprman said:


> where is bryan beach?


If you find a map of Texas, find HWY 36 running NW to SE, follow it all the way, I mean ALL THE WAY to the gulf, that's Bryan Beach. Or find Galveston, follow the coast southwest to Surfside, then Bryan Beach.


----------

